# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Niet meer eten en drinken

## charly

Hallo Allemaal

Ik weet niet precies of ik hier goed ben maar ik zit met het volgende:

Ik ben na een operatie 20-4-2012 aan de nek en hierbij zijn de tussenwervels met stukjes bot uit de heup en titaniumblokjes versterkt, en de wervels C4 t/m C7 zijn vastgezet.
Nu ben ik een half jaar verder en de nek gaat nu redelijk goed maar heb inmiddels na vele onderzoeken te horen gekregen dat de slikfunctie zo slecht is dat eten en drinken te gevaarlijk is vooral ook omdat het klepje {epiglottis} wat de longen afsluit die reageert ook nergens meer op en blijft dus open staan en het gevoel in de keel is niet meer aanwezig.
De voeding en vocht krijg ik nu via een pegsonde.
Ik drink nog wel een glas of 4/5 per dag aan water en neem het hoesten voor lief omdat helemaal stoppen nog niet gaat ik heb er nog teveel moeite mee.
Ik ben inmiddels veel afgevallen weeg 65 kilo en woog dik 100 kilo dus er moet wel wat gebeuren om op een beter gewicht te komen de diëtiste helpt hiermee gelukkig maar dan nog gaat het niet snel ik schommel veel tussen 65 en 67 kilo hoger kom ik eigenlijk niet.
Ik hoop dat er iemand is op dit forum die dit herkent en mij kan vertellen hoe je ermee om bent gegaan.
Als ik over eten hoor praten of een programma zie krijg ik zo een zin om te eten dat is gewoon ondragelijk soms. 
Ik mis ook vooral het samen eten of gezellig een bak koffie.

Ik ben nieuwsgierig naar de meningen van andere en hoop eigenlijk dat ik er iets uit kan leren in de toekomst.

vriendelijke groet Charl

----------

